# Computer Opens With No Boot



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok heres whats happenng. At fist i thought it would be real cool to get a new RAM card so i decide to open my PC to look what type of RAM card it is so i can get an other one exacty the same. so i leave the RAM card on my desk and left it. When i come back about 2 hours later, i put the RAM back in(same RAM stick as before) and close everything up. When i Open My PC i get a long BEEEP sound. So i figured it must be the RAM card since it was giving me motherboard failre beep code. Turns out it was the cause since i had put the stick the wrong way in. so i put it in the correct way. When i then opened my PC again thinking it was all good and top shape...I realize it never BOOTed...you can here the fans but no boot.Not knowing what to do, i tried everything i could fnd on forums and tried almost every way i could to fix it but no luck. I figured it is not my psu nor my RAM nor my video card since it did not fail on its own. I must of toched something...But i dont know, i might be wrong..HELP! :sigh:


----------



## priyan (Jul 24, 2008)

My P.C got the hell working and takes a lot of time to start.While booting certain beeps are listen as it is going to bust.Some one suggested that the wire is broken or some thing is touching but i found it no reason to work so slow.Plz suggest me.
priyan
Aquarium supplies


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like the motherboard is a goner. Have a close look at it to check there is no damage to the tracks (the metal lines on the motherboard), how old is it if you dont mind me asking? A make and model might help too...
Best practice would be to check over all the cards, plugs and wires to make sure there is nothing out of place (make sure you ground yourself by touching an earthed sink/tap, or touch the case inside with it plugged in and turned off at the switch. This should minimise static discharge which can kill components...)


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Its a Micro-Star 
Model: MS 7173


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

re-seat your components and check your connections. if it still doing that, you're going to have to strip it down and test each piece of hardware one by one to isolate the problem.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Check cables and connections like MyKobalt said, and then clear your CMOS. Then boot.


----------

